# JPA / Hibernate



## constructor82 (31. Aug 2010)

Hallo,
habe eine grundsätzliche Frage zu JPA und Hibernate.

Bisher dachte ich immer, JPA wäre die Spezifikation und Hibernate eine Implementierung davon.

Wenn aber folgende Bibliothek (bzw. folgender Bibliotheksteil) eingebunden ist, dann ist das doch keine Hibernate Bibliothek, sondern eine Java-eigene, oder?


```
import javax.persistence.CollectionTable;
```

Ein hybernate import würde doch irgendwie so beginnen: 
	
	
	
	





```
org.hibernate
```
oder gehört das auch zu Hibernate?

Hat Java eine solche Haus-eigene Implementierung oder benötigt man für JPA immer ein anderes Framework wie Hibernate?


----------



## maki (31. Aug 2010)

Wie du bereits sagtest, JPA ist der Standard, Hibernate eine Implementierung davon.
JPA ist nur der Standard (also Interfaces + Spezifikation), ohne JPA Implementierung (Hibernate, EclipseLink, Datanucleus) kannst diu kein JPA nutzen.


----------



## constructor82 (1. Sep 2010)

Also bedeudet das:

Ohne Hibernate, EclipseLink, etc. funktioniert auch


```
import javax.persistence.CollectionTable;
```

nicht.

Richtig?

Danke schonmal


----------



## maki (1. Sep 2010)

Ja.


----------

